# Rado Bumper



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everyone. I wonder if any one has come across a rado like this. I bought it on Ebay a few years a go with a winder problem. ( it worked but was a bit clicky) I removed the stem and refitted it only to find I had made it worse. It has no military markings but on the screw down back it is marked EB 212. The Bumper movement is signed Rado and is really sweet and runs well. Folk on the military watch forum seem to think Rado did not make movements for this age . I wonder if any Rado experts out there could give me any more info on this watch before I give up on this project

Cheers

Simon


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Just thought I would ask again about my little rado


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Theres something similar on a well known auction site right now ,seller dating his to 1941 but thats a Mido de Frece looks like same type of movement.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

bridgeman said:


> Theres something similar on a well known auction site right now ,seller dating his to 1941 but thats a Mido de Frece looks like same type of movement.


Thanks

I will look now

Simon


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's an AS 1250 movement made sometime between 1940 and 1953. Some technical details here: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&AS_1250&


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> It's an AS 1250 movement made sometime between 1940 and 1953. Some technical details here: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&AS_1250&


Thanks so much for this info . Its great to see the stem listed( w1138 or w1206). Does anyone no if its possible to get these stems? I would like to try and fix the winder problem.

kind regards

simon


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

simon sinky said:


> Does anyone no if its possible to get these stems?


The original stem with that type code? Probably no chance. However, I'd take it along to a decent local watchmaker who may have a box of generic stems - he should get one to fit ok.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> simon sinky said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone no if its possible to get these stems?
> ...


Hi I tried that a few years ago. A little shop near me went through his small stock but did not find one. I might try again

Thanks

Simon


----------

